# Grave tries to swallow woman



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

At least zombies weren't scratching at her ankles.

http://www.thelocal.se/28454/20100819/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'd put money on her thinking for at least one scary moment that something was pulling her in.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

:lolkin: mwahahahahahahahahaha

that poor lady, now the zombies will have NOTHING to eat!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Now that would scare the hell outta you.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

now that's freaky


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

well, on a list of events that will scar someone for life I'd say that ranks pretty high.


----------

